# Different Keyboard Doesn't Work



## debodun (Oct 9, 2022)

I was having a problem with my browser hanging after using the Print Scr key. I thought it might be a problem with the keyboard (a HP), so I swapped it out for another one I had (Dell) while the computer was turned off. The Dell didn't function at all. I put the HP back and that one works, at least for typing. They are PS/2 connected devices.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 9, 2022)

Did you fiddle around to get the computer to "recognize" the new keyboard?


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 9, 2022)

I've always used keyboards interchangeably, never had a problem.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> I was having a problem with my browser hanging after using the Print Scr key. I thought it might be a problem with the keyboard (a HP), so I swapped it out for another one I had (Dell) while the computer was turned off. The Dell didn't function at all. I put the HP back and that one works, at least for typing. They are PS/2 connected devices.


PS/2 devices are 'old school' basic devices which any computer with PS/2 ports would have no trouble recognizing.    Perhaps the keyboard driver is corrupt, here's an article:  https://www.makeuseof.com/fix-print-screen-not-working/


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Did you fiddle around to get the computer to "recognize" the new keyboard?


What happened to "plug & play"?


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Perhaps the keyboard driver is corrupt


When I tried that it said "You have the latest drivers".


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> What happened to "plug & play"?


I don't know. I just remember that it wasn't always that easy. Good luck!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> What happened to "plug & play"?


For common components that's usually the case.  Something like a printer usually requires separate installation of drivers.


debodun said:


> When I tried that it said "You have the latest drivers".


OK, scratch one possibility off the troubleshooting list. 

Your original opening statement was:


debodun said:


> I was having a problem with my browser hanging after using the Print Scr key.


Which browser are you using?


----------



## Bellbird (Oct 9, 2022)

Maybe your computer has 'frozen' as they sometimes do. To 'unfreeze' hold down Ctrl Alt Delete.  Wait a few minutes,  You may have to do this 2 or 3 times.


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Which browser are you using?


Firefox 105.0.3


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Maybe your computer has 'frozen' as they sometimes do. To 'unfreeze' hold down Ctrl Alt Delete.  Wait a few minutes,  You may have to do this 2 or 3 times.


But when I put the HP keyboard back, it was okay. If the system was frozen, they wouldn't have worked.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> Firefox 105.0.3


Looks like your up-to-date.   



debodun said:


> But when I put the HP keyboard back, it was okay. If the system was frozen, they wouldn't have worked.


So, is the Print Scr / browser hang issue resolved?


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm afraid to try it.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 9, 2022)

debodun said:


> I'm afraid to try it.


What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 10, 2022)

debodun said:


> I was having a problem with my browser hanging after using the Print Scr key. I thought it might be a problem with the keyboard (a HP), so I swapped it out for another one I had (Dell) while the computer was turned off. The Dell didn't function at all. I put the HP back and that one works, at least for typing. They are PS/2 connected devices.


I don't know any tech terms, and not entirely sure what kind of computer you have, but if it's a regular desktop PC (and I think some regular laptops are the same), go to where it says My Computer or Control Panel, then see if Connected Devices mention the keyboard.


----------



## Chet (Oct 10, 2022)

How old is the computer? What version of Windows?


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> go to where it says My Computer or Control Panel, then see if Connected Devices mention the keyboard.


I don't see anything that says "Connected Devices" in the Control Panel.


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2022)

Chet said:


> How old is the computer? What version of Windows?


I bought this desktop as a refurb from a computer repair shop in January 2012. It's using Windows 7 as an OS.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 10, 2022)

On this PC, it's listed in the sub-category Hardware and Sound.  It says USB Keyboard.


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> On this PC, it's listed in the sub-category Hardware and Sound.  It says USB Keyboard.


It's not connected to a USB port. Its a PS/2 connector. I checked the Device Manager and it says "Standard PS/2 keyboard" and that it is working properly.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 10, 2022)

debodun said:


> I bought this desktop as a refurb from a computer repair shop in January 2012. It's using Windows 7 as an OS.


@debodun, you need to know that Windows 7 is woefully out of date, and as such is very vulnerable to the malware floating around on the internet.     It would be a great machine for *offline* use(office, photo,etc) but you really need a modern operating system that is secure. Upgrading to Windows 10,11 or Linux would be a beneficial move for you.
Here's an article on How to Continue Using Windows 7 Safely.

You could pick up an Apple computer 2nd hand to save a few dollars,  much much more secure and trouble free.   Apple tends to push out security updates longer, to older computers-laptops-iPhones.    https://www.apple.com/shop/refurbished


----------



## Chet (Oct 10, 2022)

I believe newer computers have* smartness *that will recognize new things connected to USB ports and old ones don't. (Is smartness a computer term?)


----------

